# Goodbye Mama Rat



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I find myself posting in this forum too soon and not for who I thought. 

Caius passed away today, barely 18 months. She was euthanized when treatment for renal failure, lung abscesses, digestive tract infection and more was too much to make her be treated for. 

I find myself unable to breathe for the hole in my chest. Caius was mother to nine of mine, Remus' love, and a doll. She would always vocalize her displeasure in a voice I'll never here again when I picked her up or anything. Despite her vocal protest, she was always still and perfectly behaved while I held her. She loved grooming and being groomed, Iris slept the night with her grooming her and at the vet. 

I find I have too few photos of her and too few moments spent with her. I regret much and thank god for the time I had with her. 
http://i.imgur.com/mb9vv7j.png
http://i.imgur.com/1k9Yxpb.jpg


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Rip beautiful caius ... You will be loved and missed. Nanashi you did everything you could for her, and at least right now she is no longer suffering... She had a good life that was too soon over.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My heart dropped when I saw this thread. I'm so sorry. RIP Caius <3


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. I miss her so much. I couldn't even bare to say goodbye when the time came.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

RIP Caius - so sorry


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

So sorry Natashi. Rip Caius


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this  glad she was able to touch your heart while she was with you


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

So so sorry... I hope you will feel a little better soon, though it's hard. She gave you as much time and love as she could, and gifted you with lovely unexpected babies to remind you of her everyday. This has been on my mind a lot lately for my momma rat too because of her upcoming surgery, and whenever I think about it, it feels like all the air just gets sucked out of the room and my chest is suddenly hallowed out and aching. I can't imagine the shock and pain you must be feeling, but I know it's terrible. I hope your babies give you lots of kisses and loves as you grieve and start your recovery, and Caius will be waiting for you with her thanks over the rainbow bridge. You're a very good rat mommy and I'm positive that she knew that too.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

You gave her love,,shelter,,,


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I remember joining this forum...I remember following the story of your litter of babies and of finnebons....I remember finding on this forum that my rat needed a friend...now I'm adding loss to my memories of this forum...it throws into sharp relief the brief lifespans of these amazing creatures...scrolling through the rainbow bridge threads I recognize so many of the rats from when I first joined...this one TRULY broke my heart RIP Caius


----------

